# new layout plan



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

I should be moving shortly into a smaller place leaving no room for my large scale ( will still run at local club)
So i present to you in the teeny tiny n scale my new track plan rough draft

 

its a 4x8 and will be inside a glass dinning room table eventualy.

there will be a scenic divider to divide the bottom " wild" area from the upper"industry "


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Your track through the center is crossing the positive and the negative, which will cause a short. 

On a side note, 
I am pushing through the new trainyard for the tradewinds track


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

My immediate thought upon seeing the track plan was: "wow! that is WAYYYYY too busy"! 
but people like different things.. 
if you are really into switching and "industrial" type modeling, then maybe that is your ideal trackplan!  
but for me, I would take out at least half the trackage.. 
Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do any buildings fit in there? 

Thats been a problem with my Indoor layout, its also a "bowl of Spaghetti" layout based on an N micro, but I managed to shoehorn in some businesses to justify the spurs. 

Sure you dont have room for G indoors, seams to me a 4x8 takes up every bit as much room as a small G layout, when you add aisle space around a 4x8 even a modest 24" aisle deams a 8x12 minimum area for the layout. Well change the layout from a walk around to an against the wall layout and 8x12 becomes big enough for a modest G layout using R1s and small rolling stock. I dont know what your space restrictions are but I thought I would mention that.


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

it will be in a table covered with glass so G cant work. plus i only enjoy live steam in G . 
and andrew the reversing loop will have a auto reverse on that section of track. 

switching is more my thingand i have used magetic decouplers quite well in the past. 

it sucks i am stuck in two worlds ..i hate city scapes and love the natural look but i love switching. 

i am reworking the bottom part to allow a mor intresting run and less sidings since this will be the "main line in the woods"


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

revision


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

My girl said she would be sick if she had to see trains while eating... ESP after last nights big bang theory where Sheldon was going ho crazy... 

Apparently my response of use a table cloth didn't cut it 

So my new logic is ..... 
Build it before she moves in with me muahahaha


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep a pad and table cloth over it when she is around, and DON"T stick any N scale SW units in your mouth like Sheldon did.









Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a new girl, Trains are irreplaceable. :-}


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it would be safe to assume he will be running multiple trains, and most likely using DCC... like most of the smaller scales that operate multiple trains. Greg Posted By afinegan on 26 Sep 2011 08:17 AM 
Your track through the center is crossing the positive and the negative, which will cause a short. 

On a side note, 
I am pushing through the new trainyard for the tradewinds track


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

An autoreverser will take care of that really fast... or a polarity switch (ewww... that sounds like too much work)


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

Yes an auto reverser will be used in that section along with two one inch auto resetting breakers at each end incase lighted stock ever rolls across it as well . 

And no I won't stick any of them in my mouth or scream out choo choo 

Lol I won't comment on the replace the girl comment... Incase 
I ever leave leave this site open on the pc...


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

Andrew one down side to ne moving is I am no longer within walking distance of the tradewinds and Atlantic


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

then drive


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

I do anyways but it was nice to be able to


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

"...it will be in a table covered with glass so G cant work. plus i only enjoy live steam in G ."


Hmmm....live steam in G under glass--Now, that would be a challenge!








But if anybody could help you do it, it would be Vic.

Steve


----------

